
Stanford Professor Stung by Bond Fund Wins $2.2 Million - Bloomberg - awa
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-07-07/stanford-professor-stung-by-slapdash-bond-fund-sale-to-get-2-2-million.html
======
hga
It should be pointed out, though, that chasing above market yields veers
perilously close to fitting the maxim that "You can't cheat an honest man".

